# 70 - 200 on DX?



## swoop_ds (Nov 7, 2010)

hello,

I'm looking to purchase either an 80-200 2.8 or a 70-200 2.8 vr for my d90. I know that there is technically no problem with this but I'm worried that with the crop factor I might end up with a lense that is maybe too long. (I mostly do weddings) on the other hand, an FX camera is likely in my future I just don't know when. 

Any thoughts?
-Dave


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 7, 2010)

You will not have an issue with a 70-200 on a crop sensor. IT will not be to long. Pair it with a 24/28-70 and you will have everything you will be in good shape.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Nov 7, 2010)

technically you'll be having a 112mm to 320mm. in a way you will have super sharp images in a crop sensor over a full frame...but if you can make it work..by all means. I used my 70-200 on my D90 when i had it and i loved it...it was great for candids.


----------



## DC-Photog (Nov 7, 2010)

Definitely go with the 70-200. It's a fabulous lens. You'll only end up spending more to upgrade to it down the road.


----------



## cfusionpm (Nov 8, 2010)

It's a great lens when you have good working distance.  Even at 70mm, things get pretty tight, especially if trying to shoot indoors or in a small space.  I generally only take mine out if I'm shooting things 20+ ft away or want something like tight head shots.


----------



## Garbz (Nov 8, 2010)

It didn't worry any Nikon user prior to the D3 release, amateur or professional wedding photographer. It didn't worry any Canon user who couldn't afford a 5D or better. I think you'll be fine


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 8, 2010)

> technically you'll be having a 112mm to 320mm.


Well, Technically...he'd have 80-200mm or 70-200mm.  The 'crop factor' does *NOT* change the focal length.  
The 112mm to 320mm only comes into play when comparing the FOV to 35mm film.  

At least half of my wedding shots are done with a 70-200mm F2.8 on a camera with an APS-C sensor.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Look at the side-by-side images done with the "old" Nikkor 70-200 VR and the newer version;70-200mm AF-S VR II Lens Review by Thom Hogan

To me, the 70-200 is vastly preferable to an 80-200 for event work; on a 1.5x camera, the 80mm setting is indeed too narrow in angle of view many times, and the 10mm gap down to 70mm is actually pretty useful to have in the lens' range.


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 9, 2010)

"To me, the 70-200 is vastly preferable to an 80-200 for event work;"

Yep but optically the 80-200 f2.8 AF-D is equal. Even tho the AF speed is a bit sluggish compared to the 70-200 f2.8 VR. And yep go for it if at all possible as the Superior AF speed and VR will make or break when getting paid for a gig. As the 80-200 is mostly for the serious hobbyist that can't afford the 70-200 like me.
.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a Sigma pair myself... 18-50 f/2.8 HSM Macro and the 70-200 f/2.8 HSM Macro on my D300s and it's a really nice setup for my needs.

I think you'll be well served.


----------



## CNCO (Nov 9, 2010)

i use my 70-200 for hockey. i have no problem with it. from what i read you wont need a lense hood either because of the crop factor. you will not get any vignetting around the edges. this is just from what i read so any extra help with this theory please let me know.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 9, 2010)

> from what i read you wont need a lense hood either because of the crop factor


I always use mine with the lens hood on.  Firstly, it keeps stray light off of the front of the lens, which doesn't have anything to do with the size of the sensor.  secondly, it protects the front of the lens, which doesn't have anything to do with the size of the sensor and is especially important when shooting busy weddings.


----------



## Heck (Nov 11, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a 70-200 vr. Now the new version I hear is just short of 200mm. maybe its really a 180 but the It seems to be sharper than the old version from what I seen on the net.


----------



## Markw (Nov 11, 2010)

I shot a wedding with my 80-200 2.8 AFD on a D300s.  It did get a little tight for the most part, and I definately wouldnt use it an a tight reception.  For all intents and purposes, though, it turned out wonderfully.  I think both would work, the VR really helping you not use flash.

Mark


----------

